# What breed is this rooster? 4 years old



## Crocboy25 (Feb 27, 2017)

Had him for a few years now... Sorry for skewed pic


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty boy!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know what he is but I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who can't load pictures right or is it the site?He is a pretty boy!


----------



## Crocboy25 (Feb 27, 2017)

When I took the pic it saved it upright. Even when viewing the pic on my phone it shows it correctly. Not sure why it flips it on here. 
When I bought that rooster as a chick the owner said it was an "Easter egg chicken" meaning if it was a hen it would lay the green/purple eggs. I have since come to believe it isn't that breed. His tail feathers have sort of a greenish and purple glow to them. Very pretty. He has turned meaner than H*** since I got some new chickens which he is very protective over. He tries to attack me every chance he gets. He even attacks me through the fence. Crazy stuff.


----------



## seals83 (May 16, 2017)

You have a beautiful bird!!! Could anyone tell me the sex of my babies. I think they are barred rock around 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## Crocboy25 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice birds! Here is the rest of my flock


----------



## Crocboy25 (Feb 27, 2017)

Pic 2... Couldn't get them in one post


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very pretty birds!


----------

